# My holding Yellow Lab



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a yellow lab that has been holding for a while, not sure how long. I just noticed it one a few weeks ago, but couldn't determine the exact time she started. I don't want to try to strip her because I can't determine how many days have passed. So, I put her in a hospital tank by herself so that she will spit when she's ready.

But she hasn't eaten for a long time. She doesn't even seem to be interested in food. She is a little listless, but doesn't seem sick. I expect all of that, but I just wondered about her eating. I have put small NLS pellets in with her, but she's not interested. Is this just due to the fact that she already has a "mouth full"?

Is there anything by way of food that I should be doing right now?


----------



## MiteyWitey (Oct 30, 2009)

I am by far an expert, but I am in the same situation with one of my labs. She swims with the rest of the pack when its feeding time, but does not eat. Its going on 2 weeks since I have noticed her. I am having trouble catching her so in the big tank she stays.

I'm pretty sure they dont eat at all with eggs/fry in their mouth.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

It's normal for them to not eat during the holding period. I do have some that will carefully take in a pellet or two during feeding time, but most do not.

Congrats on the fry.


----------



## cichlidhopper (May 12, 2008)

Yellow Labs for some reason tend to hold longer than most.

I had a female hold for 32 days. Some will take a bite of food from what I have been told. I have never seen mine do it.

I hope they do good..


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

As others have staed this is perfectly normal. As it sounds like you have been trying to add food and she is not eating it make sure you get it out of the ank or do some water changes to keep amonia down (important for the babies). Once my the eggs turn to wigglers or fry (but still being held in the mother mouth) I start feeding very small amounts of finely crushed flakes or freeze dried daphnia. My holding Labs will cruise the hospital tank and snach little pieces of food. I am not sure if she eats them herself and/or she is snagging them for the newly hatched wigglers/fry in her mouth. Worth a try if you are concerned, but I would not add any pellet or food that is bigger than crushed flakes. I am sure baby brine shrip would work, but i do not have experince with it.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

I have brine shrimp for when the fry come out. Should I put a little of the brine in now?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No if she is refusing her usual food you will just pollute the tank. Again, it is the norm for a holding mom not to eat at all. It is the exception that a holding mom will take a pellet occasionally.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys.

She is still holding, but my daughter was able to get her to come to the side of the tank and she could see the fry in her mouth. Then i saw the little eyes looking out at me. I don't know exactly how much time has passed, but could she be stripped now? If you see eyes could it still be too early to strip?


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

if she's in the tank alone I wouldn't think you need to strip her as long as she looks healthy.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

car0linab0y said:


> if she's in the tank alone I wouldn't think you need to strip her as long as she looks healthy.


She looks healthy for the most part. Only some very slight barring, but she doesn't seem stressed and she's swimming energetically. She is getting quite thin, which can be expected. I guess I more concerned about her than the fry. Just wanted to get some food into her.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

instinct will make her spit before she starves.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish develop eyes before the egg sac is gone, and you are better to have the egg sac gone before you strip. If you are really concerned about the health of the mother and want to save the fry, strip her into an egg tumbler.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

what is an egg tumbler?


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, it's been a while since I posted n this issue. I tried to do a little calendar math to determine how long the lab had been holding and determined it had been over month. I was getting little concerned so i went ahead and stripped her. I now have about 12 fry.

I left mom and fry together and fed both, but she started going after the fry so I put her in a holding tank until she's strong enough to go back into her community tank. So that's where i am now.


----------

